# Sticky  SECTION RULES, EVERYBODY READ.



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

1. First and foremost, as I've always said, I run a G rated forum. This means no four letter words of any kind. This is not OT. If you feel like spouting off with that kind of language, go there. Threads containing these words in the title or the replies will be edited. SKD, this includes you. 

2. No flaming. I'll allow a little bit of it, depending on the situation, but all nonessential replies will be edited from all threads within 24 hours. If somebody asks a stupid question, give them the answer to the question, don't call them an idiot. The main forum rules state banning for flaming, don't forget. JAMESZ, this includes you. 

I want everyone who frequents this forum to post a reply stating they understand the rules. THIS MEANS EVERYONE.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Hahahaha I loved seeing my name. Sure thing I understand it all.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well that about concludes every regular member in the Z31 Forum so you had to expect it Oh well I don't see a problem with a d word. I mean I'm not calling people dumb [email protected]#$es or anything so. Yeah it's BS, but I'll do what I gotta do.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Well, up til now I've let a lot of things slide or for the most part looked the other way. These rules include everyone, and do not single anyone out. I'm just letting my 2 biggest offenders know that I know who they are...... There are others, whose posts have been edited, they also know who they are. It's no big deal, I'm not a Nazi admin and these rules are not hard to follow. Surely no swearing and no flaming is well within the capabilities of everyone here. If not , OT is thataway: _VVVVV_


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I dont read the stickys..............sorry Im late on replying--LOL

But....yes Daddy, I'll comply with the rules


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Nice, but I hope you can follow your own words, I'll be watching you.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> 1. No four letter words of any kind.
> 
> 2. No flaming.
> 
> I want everyone who frequents this forum to post a reply stating they understand the rules. THIS MEANS EVERYONE.


Well that takes all the fun out of it.  

What about smileys? :dumbass:  

Can we still use those to tell people what we really think of them? :loser: 

And what was that middle part again? :fluffy:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> Well that takes all the fun out of it.
> 
> What about smileys? :dumbass:
> 
> ...


If it's a smiley, that's fine, as long as it's one of the forum smileys. No fair importing smileys with unapproved words....


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> Nice, but I hope you can follow your own words, I'll be watching you.


 I challenge you to find a single one of my posts besides in OT that contain unapproved words. Same with flaming.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I challenge you to find a single one of my posts besides in OT that contain unapproved words. Same with flaming.


I'm just playing with you. I think, your doing a good job in the Z section of the forum.  Look at the other section of the forums (nonZ), I don't think they are as civil as us Z owners. :thumbup: 

That said I think this is a good idea!


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

I understand the new rules.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

OK enough already. This thread is for _posting that you understand the rules _ ONLY? Understand?  You guys wanna fight, take it to PM or IM or whatever , but get it out of my section.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> I'm just playing with you. I think, your doing a good job in the Z section of the forum.  Look at the other section of the forums (nonZ), I don't think they are as civil as us Z owners. :thumbup:
> 
> That said I think this is a good idea!


 Yeah know you're playing. I'm playing too.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I challenge you to find a single one of my posts besides in OT that contain unapproved words. Same with flaming.





[email protected] said:


> Oh I know, I'm just bitching.  It's been returned already. Next time I'll just buy one, but it wasn't in the budget this time. Besides, the brand wasn't one I would have kept anyway. Checker uses "_Powerbilt_" or something like that.....


Time found. 7:19PM 12-13-04


So anything else you want?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

well then can I use "It was a bitch to install."


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> well then can I use "It was a bitch to install."


You can use that word in the context I used it in. So, no......


----------



## cudye (Dec 8, 2004)

*Understood*

I understand the forum rules.


----------



## hsvblondie428 (Dec 27, 2004)

I think I can deal with that.


----------



## Evi|Chicken (Jun 14, 2004)

oh no! the Z nazi has thrown down an iron fist!


too bad the rest of you is jello  :banhump:


----------



## z31-84 (Dec 27, 2004)

ill follow it... very good rules....simple rules...


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> 1. First and foremost, as I've always said, I run a G rated forum. This means no four letter words of any kind. This is not OT. If you feel like spouting off with that kind of language, go there. Threads containing these words in the title or the replies will be edited. SKD, this includes you.
> 
> 2. No flaming. I'll allow a little bit of it, depending on the situation, but all nonessential replies will be edited from all threads within 24 hours. If somebody asks a stupid question, give them the answer to the question, don't call them an idiot. The main forum rules state banning for flaming, don't forget. JAMESZ, this includes you.
> 
> I want everyone who frequents this forum to post a reply stating they understand the rules. THIS MEANS EVERYONE.


i understand sry bout my earlier transgression


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Evi|Chicken said:


> oh no! the Z nazi has thrown down an iron fist!
> 
> 
> too bad the rest of you is jello  :banhump:



Um keep on topic, exspecially when it comes to this. Domestic lovers


----------



## 86_300zxturbo (Jan 22, 2005)

Not a problem. Thanks for being an active moderator.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

86_300zxturbo said:


> Not a problem. Thanks for being an active moderator.



I don't mod but I tell Eric (our Z mod) where to be


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> I don't mod but I tell Eric (our Z mod) where to be


Yeah, you're really on top of things.......


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah, you're really on top of things.......



lol don't be like that.


----------



## maurola (Mar 9, 2005)

*rules*



♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> 1. First and foremost, as I've always said, I run a G rated forum. This means no four letter words of any kind. This is not OT. If you feel like spouting off with that kind of language, go there. Threads containing these words in the title or the replies will be edited. SKD, this includes you.
> 
> 2. No flaming. I'll allow a little bit of it, depending on the situation, but all nonessential replies will be edited from all threads within 24 hours. If somebody asks a stupid question, give them the answer to the question, don't call them an idiot. The main forum rules state banning for flaming, don't forget. JAMESZ, this includes you.
> 
> I want everyone who frequents this forum to post a reply stating they understand the rules. THIS MEANS EVERYONE.


 Not a problem, drive on captain


----------



## fokis02 (Feb 24, 2005)

understand


----------



## micky big thumbs (Nov 15, 2004)

*Z31 in a lotus 7*

you try getting a v6 and borg warner in a 7 without swearing. but i understand the needs and comply
Mick


----------



## pearlz (May 10, 2005)

*Rules of the Road*

Ok. I understand, appreciate, and applaud your efforts to keep it all good.
Pearlz


----------



## ak96ss (May 15, 2005)

Got it (involuntarily extended past 10 characters).


----------



## 74260z (Apr 9, 2005)

understand


----------



## 300zman (Jun 22, 2005)

i understand, its straight.


----------



## n2zcars (Jun 21, 2005)

I understand the rules. 

n2zcars



Zen31ZR said:


> 1. First and foremost, as I've always said, I run a G rated forum. This means no four letter words of any kind. This is not OT. If you feel like spouting off with that kind of language, go there. Threads containing these words in the title or the replies will be edited. SKD, this includes you.
> 
> 2. No flaming. I'll allow a little bit of it, depending on the situation, but all nonessential replies will be edited from all threads within 24 hours. If somebody asks a stupid question, give them the answer to the question, don't call them an idiot. The main forum rules state banning for flaming, don't forget. JAMESZ, this includes you.
> 
> I want everyone who frequents this forum to post a reply stating they understand the rules. THIS MEANS EVERYONE.


----------



## Neo300ZXdrifter (Jul 13, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> 1. First and foremost, as I've always said, I run a G rated forum. This means no four letter words of any kind. This is not OT. If you feel like spouting off with that kind of language, go there. Threads containing these words in the title or the replies will be edited. SKD, this includes you.
> 
> 2. No flaming. I'll allow a little bit of it, depending on the situation, but all nonessential replies will be edited from all threads within 24 hours. If somebody asks a stupid question, give them the answer to the question, don't call them an idiot. The main forum rules state banning for flaming, don't forget. JAMESZ, this includes you.
> 
> I want everyone who frequents this forum to post a reply stating they understand the rules. THIS MEANS EVERYONE.



lol good thing you put this cuz i just joined so i'm gonna be asking a lot of stupid questions. i understand .


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

Understood :thumbup:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Neo300ZXdrifter said:


> lol good thing you put this cuz i just joined so i'm gonna be asking a lot of stupid questions. i understand .


We answer any and all stupid questions.


----------



## Evi|Chicken (Jun 14, 2004)

asleepz said:


> Um keep on topic, exspecially when it comes to this. Domestic lovers


import lover or not...his Z hauled serious glutius maximus

and i own a nissan! dang proud of it too!


----------



## b1518s (Aug 29, 2005)

We answer any and all stupid questions. 

thanks...





Got it :thumbup:


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

understood


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

b1518s said:


> We answer any and all stupid questions.


Easier said then done, sometimes. Answer the same questions 300 times in a row and see how patient you are after a while. We do try, though.


----------



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

*loud and clear*



Zen31ZR said:


> 1. First and foremost, as I've always said, I run a G rated forum. This means no four letter words of any kind. This is not OT. If you feel like spouting off with that kind of language, go there. Threads containing these words in the title or the replies will be edited. SKD, this includes you.
> 
> 2. No flaming. I'll allow a little bit of it, depending on the situation, but all nonessential replies will be edited from all threads within 24 hours. If somebody asks a stupid question, give them the answer to the question, don't call them an idiot. The main forum rules state banning for flaming, don't forget. JAMESZ, this includes you.
> 
> I want everyone who frequents this forum to post a reply stating they understand the rules. THIS MEANS EVERYONE.


Now maybe I can get some REAL answers.


----------



## fokis02 (Feb 24, 2005)

NP! SORRY IF I'VE HAVE DONE THIS..


----------



## b1518s (Aug 29, 2005)

oh i understand, rendundancy is horrible, redundancy is horrible.


----------



## mark300z (Sep 4, 2005)

That's cool man. I'll follow the rules. You guys have really helped me out.


----------



## rhythmicSTIMULUS (Apr 12, 2005)

I understand the rules.


----------



## devildog2847 (Oct 23, 2005)

i am a noob here, but i understand the rules


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

devildog2847 said:


> i am a noob here, but i understand the rules


Welcome :cheers:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

If you can't make a coherent on topic post without resorting to swearing, calling people names or degrading them, you don't need to post in here. It's really quite simple and not very strict at all. Unless behaving in a properly civilized manner is a major problem for the individual involved....


----------



## Steve J. (Nov 5, 2005)

*I understand the rules.*


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

I will NOT obey!!!...just joking...those rules are cool.


----------



## horsepowermadjunkie (Jan 8, 2006)

*k*



Zen31ZR said:


> 1. First and foremost, as I've always said, I run a G rated forum. This means no four letter words of any kind. This is not OT. If you feel like spouting off with that kind of language, go there. Threads containing these words in the title or the replies will be edited. SKD, this includes you.
> 
> 2. No flaming. I'll allow a little bit of it, depending on the situation, but all nonessential replies will be edited from all threads within 24 hours. If somebody asks a stupid question, give them the answer to the question, don't call them an idiot. The main forum rules state banning for flaming, don't forget. JAMESZ, this includes you.
> 
> I want everyone who frequents this forum to post a reply stating they understand the rules. THIS MEANS EVERYONE.



yipp---oops, i mean ok, 2 - 4 letter words in a row.....sorry. i got it. doesnt "word" have 4 letters?


----------



## z32 Nismo (May 23, 2006)

couple years late.....but sounds good..


----------



## fokis02 (Feb 24, 2005)

got it np..... that's the way I like it


----------



## dom300zx (May 5, 2006)

i understand the rules


----------



## ltlmrmd (Jun 28, 2006)

Gotcha. New here, but you won't have a problem with me. I only drive my 300Z to church on Sunday.


----------



## Kirk (Aug 11, 2006)

Zen31ZR said:


> 1. First and foremost, as I've always said, I run a G rated forum. This means no four letter words of any kind. This is not OT. If you feel like spouting off with that kind of language, go there. Threads containing these words in the title or the replies will be edited. SKD, this includes you.
> 
> 2. No flaming. I'll allow a little bit of it, depending on the situation, but all nonessential replies will be edited from all threads within 24 hours. If somebody asks a stupid question, give them the answer to the question, don't call them an idiot. The main forum rules state banning for flaming, don't forget. JAMESZ, this includes you.
> 
> I want everyone who frequents this forum to post a reply stating they understand the rules. THIS MEANS EVERYONE.


I understand the rules perfectly. You want have a problem here.


----------



## EonZX (Aug 20, 2006)

yo and namaste.
i'm new to this particular forum, but just wanted to drop by and let ya'll know i'm down with all these rules and whatnot.


----------



## Jawg (Jul 22, 2006)

Cool. Trying to post my first topic now. Jawg


----------



## Mnmboy (Sep 2, 2007)

i understand them


----------



## ST3ALTHPSYCH0 (Oct 1, 2007)

Understood


----------



## 3SAN300 (Oct 8, 2007)

sounds fun


----------



## fokis02 (Feb 24, 2005)

i got it!! NP for me


----------



## Fric0 (Jan 24, 2008)

Zen31ZR said:


> 1. First and foremost, as I've always said, I run a G rated forum. This means no four letter words of any kind. This is not OT. If you feel like spouting off with that kind of language, go there. Threads containing these words in the title or the replies will be edited. SKD, this includes you.
> 
> 2. No flaming. I'll allow a little bit of it, depending on the situation, but all nonessential replies will be edited from all threads within 24 hours. If somebody asks a stupid question, give them the answer to the question, don't call them an idiot. The main forum rules state banning for flaming, don't forget. JAMESZ, this includes you.
> 
> I want everyone who frequents this forum to post a reply stating they understand the rules. THIS MEANS EVERYONE.


Roger that


----------



## back2vinyl (May 22, 2008)

Zen31ZR said:


> 1. First and foremost, as I've always said, I run a G rated forum. This means no four letter words of any kind. This is not OT. If you feel like spouting off with that kind of language, go there. Threads containing these words in the title or the replies will be edited. SKD, this includes you.
> 
> 2. No flaming. I'll allow a little bit of it, depending on the situation, but all nonessential replies will be edited from all threads within 24 hours. If somebody asks a stupid question, give them the answer to the question, don't call them an idiot. The main forum rules state banning for flaming, don't forget. JAMESZ, this includes you.
> 
> I want everyone who frequents this forum to post a reply stating they understand the rules. THIS MEANS EVERYONE.



I understand the above rules and agree to abide by them.


----------



## Driftee (Jul 2, 2008)

*New Blood*

Hey, I understand the rules.

I'm new to Nissans. I was a big Toyota fan boy until I got my 87' 300zx Turbo.
so you guys will be hearing from me allot as I start to learn how everything works. =)


----------



## talondvr (Sep 4, 2008)

*O.K.*

Simplest forum rules I'v ever seen! :crazy:


----------



## ringle (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok, I got ya.


----------



## Zshooter (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm new here (1 day) and for the little I've read I understand the point and agree.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

why has this been bumped?
read it and go about your business.


----------

